# soft coated wheaten terrier



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

Just thought I'd share some pictures of Maggie the soft coated wheaten terrier that we dog sit a lot. She is the most calm dog everrrr. Does not really listen to commands becasue her owners never followed through with them but she is satisfied with 2 15 min walks and will sleeep alllll day and not make a sound at all, unless she see's a bigger dog then her.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

She is a cutie and when you get your pup in a bit Maggie will help you raise her.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Shes adorable!!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

very cute - does she shed? (not that I'm satisfied unless I'm covered with dog hair


----------



## GoldenJona (Apr 3, 2010)

C's Mom said:


> She is a cutie and when you get your pup in a bit Maggie will help you raise her.


I'm hoping she will, she was not socialized much, she only plays with her brother that lives across the street. She only barks at bigger dogs then her though so my pup should be alright.

and thanks


----------

